# Noank to BI to Newport to Martha's Vineyard



## nika44 (Feb 11, 2009)

Hi, we are planning our first cruise with our new boat, a Beneteau 40. I sailed a 26, 32 and the lastly, a 36 Pearson which I sold 10 years ago. I am hoping my sailing skills come back. I need some help planning out a suitable itinerary for 10 day trip Memorial day weekend. Our boat has radar, GPS, autopilot and in mast furling. There will be three of us including our 22 year old son who is very electronic savvy. We have no dinghy, though. We draw 5' 3".

We want to sail out of Noank on Sat 5/23 for Block Island (stay Sat and Sun nite)
Monday 5/25 leave for Newport
Tuesday 5/26 leave Newport for Cutty Hunk, MA (or some other port?)
Wednesday leave Cutty Hunk for Martha's Vineyard (stay Wed and Thursday nites in MV)
Friday leave MV for Cutty Hunk (or some other port?)
Saturday leave Cutty Hunk for Point Judith (or some other port?)
Sunday leave for Noank

It appears that most of the distances are 20-25 miles. The longest I guess maybe be Cutty Hunk to Point Judith, 35 miiles?

With our son on board, we prefer to be on a slip, he's not the lay around and relax type. We don't need to stop in Cutty Hunk but it looks like a good midway point to Martha's Vineyard. Any other suggestions?

As the boat is new to us, docks that aren't too hard to get into is a priority. We do have a bow thruster but no experience with it.

Does the itinerary seem reasonable for 10 days, any suggestions for slips/marina's that offer nice docks and amenities and any passage recommendations would be appreciated. Other than the race in LI sound are there any other current related considerations around Newport?

thanks


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

First of all – Congratulations to your new B40. You will like her. We kind of love ours.. Memorial day; you probably want to do some slip reservations in advance in at least in BI, Cutty and Martha’s Vineyard. We have typically anchored or taken moorings but I understand that you don’t want to do that. Otherwise Quisset is nice (but it's strictly mooring). Westport has slips but plan the entrance, the current can be interesting. Westport obviously has a really nice beach but there isn’t that much more there.

I can’t help thinking that it is an ambitious first cruise. First time we were out on our boat when she was new we were pretty much out for 2h. After that I felt that I wanted to go in and check a good number of things. That said, your schedule will probably be weather dependant but should be fine. Drop the anchor for lunch in Tarpaulin Cove on the way to Martha’s… 
Have fun and best of luck with the new boat.


----------



## nika44 (Feb 11, 2009)

thanks, I already have requested the reservation for BI, wasn't sure if I was being too ambitious for a first cruise either, so have not made the slip reservation for NewPort or MV yet. Our son leaves the following week after our cruise for a new job out west, so we are trying to fit in a trip that suits him. I'd prefer to spend the first three nights in BI and then head over to Newport. But he doesn't want to spend that much time there. Any idea how far to Cutty Hunk from BI or is there some other better mid way point to MV?
We have a shake out sail on May 8 and I guess if we have problems we'll just have to modify our plans. My main concern is any tricky navigation or just trying to go to far in a day. I am hoping for 4-5 hours of sailing per day, max.


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

nika44 said:


> thanks, I already have requested the reservation for BI, wasn't sure if I was being too ambitious for a first cruise either, so have not made the slip reservation for NewPort or MV yet. Our son leaves the following week after our cruise for a new job out west, so we are trying to fit in a trip that suits him. I'd prefer to spend the first three nights in BI and then head over to Newport. But he doesn't want to spend that much time there. Any idea how far to Cutty Hunk from BI or is there some other better mid way point to MV?
> We have a shake out sail on May 8 and I guess if we have problems we'll just have to modify our plans. My main concern is any tricky navigation or just trying to go to far in a day. I am hoping for 4-5 hours of sailing per day, max.


Furst, be sure to plan your departures to have a following current,otherwise a 2 hour trip becomes a six hour trip, especially so for Vinyard Sound.

Not likely to find a slip in Cuttyhunk, stop there only for lunch and a favorable tide. Add a stay in Woods Hole instead, seek a slip from Welcome to Woods Hole Marine and visit the NO Institute.

MV to me means Vineyard Haven, they have a good public water taxi, so you can live off a mooring much better tan a slip IMHO, if you plan your trip so you arrive early, you should be able to pick one up behind the breakwater, hail the HM on 9. If you really want a slip try Coatswise Wharf MARTHA'S VINEYARD BOATING, or go to Oak Bluffs Oak Bluffs Marina - About Oak Bluffs instead (ugh).


----------



## robfinora (Apr 25, 2001)

Nika -

great news on the new boat! some time ago when I had time, I started a blog and posted all about Block Island, MV and Newport. See the link below for more info on that.

I would narrow down your ports as it seems like you may short-change yourself a bit. CuttyHunk is nice but its a very small Island with not much to do there - very beautiful and a great place to spend the night but you might be pressed for time. I did BI to MV <Vineyard Haven> in 10 hours. Its difficult to get through Vineyard Sound if the tide / current is against you so you may loose some time - and it was against me.

I would do BI to MV to Newport and then home. Sounds like your boat should make it through Vineyard Sound under power with little effort which is important. My Catalina is a bit underpowered and that was a challange for me.

I am not sure what type of Island activity your looking for but each place offers everything from a quiete anchorages to busy nightlife. Do some research on MV so you stay in the right harbor that offers what you want. Good luck!

Also - from where you are in CT, you should considor a cruise over to Greenport, LI. very nice facility they built there recently and you can walk to some great restaurants and shops. I am suggesting this as a seperate trip altogether from your planned trip above.

Your Worldwide Cruising Guide


----------



## danielgoldberg (Feb 9, 2008)

*New England Cruise*

Congrats on the new boat. Sounds like fun. I don't think your itinerary is too ambitious, assuming the weather and the boat cooperate. But that said, it also depends on how much you are willing to be at sea, and how much you are willing to motor if the wind does not cooperate. For instance, the trip from BI to Cuttyhunk is about 25 miles, plus or minus. If you could sail the rumline at 5 knots, then that's a 5-hour trip, obviously. But, if the wind is light, or out of the east so that you must beat into it, you will be much slower, and that same trip could take you 7 or 8 hours (not to mention if you have a foul current). Same trip, you are willing to put the pedal down and motor or motor sail if the wind is not right, you probably can maintain 6+ knots and get there in 4 hours or so. So how far you get in many ways is up to you. When we cruise this area we try to be flexible, and either recognize we'll need to motor some of the time, or we alter our itinerary, either to stay put an extra day until the wind is right, or sail somewhere to a different place than planned.

In terms of the places you identify, they all are favorites of mine. But you made a comment that makes me wonder about something. What does your son like to do? If he likes the beach, that would mean going one way. If he likes nightlife, that would mean another, and so forth. With that, I'll give you my views on the places you identified.

Block Island. It sort of has it all. There is a great beach, with fun surf. There is a cool downtown area with restaurants and such. And there are a number of fun bars for nightlife. In terms of where to stay, I would urge you to consider staying on a mooring and use the water taxi. The moorings are so much more pleasant than the docks, but that's just a personal opinion. If you go dockside, I would strongly recommend Block Island Boat Basin over Champlain's. Champlain's is a fun place to be, but sometimes not a fun place to dock. If you get an inside slip so that you are by yourself, then it's fine (though the docks are not floating). But, and it's a huge but, there are several spots there where they raft boats, so you either need to climb over other boats, or you have strangers walking all over yours. Usually it's a little of both. Now, Memorial Day Weekend is one of the two or three most crowded weekends on that island. It is going to be a zoo no matter where you go (unless the economy hits even harder than expected, but even then, I suspect that the main weekends still will be crowded, and the intervening ones might be hit harder). If you are going to be at BI for that weekend, I strongly urge you to get a reservation at the Boat Basin, or possibly Payne's Dock, and do it soon. I would be surprised to learn that there are openings. And the moorings are first-come-first-serve, and getting there Saturday for Memorial Day Weekend likely will mean you don't get a mooring.

Cuttyhunk. A very pretty place with very little to do if you are not enamored with walking the beach and reading a good book. From what you've written, it might not be a highlight for your son. As you say, however, it is a great stopping point between Martha's Vineyard and BI/Newport.

Martha's Vineyard. Either of Vinyard Haven or Edgartown are great. Plenty of things to do and places to stay. I prefer Edgartown, but that's just my preference. I think the opportunities to go dockside are better at Edgartown too, but I'm not 100% certain. Note that dockside anywhere on MV will not be cheap.

Newport. Another "has it all" spot. Moorings, docks, anchorage, restaurants, bars, shopping. If you guys can't have fun in Newport, then you just can't have fun.  Joking aside, I don't know too many sailors that don't like Newport. Even if you think it's too "built up," there are many places to go and get away from it all.

Point Judith. They don't call it the Harbor of Refuge for nothing. Not a hot spot, but a place to stop on the way to somewhere else (no offense to all you Point Judith yachties).

If you could get a spot in BI, I probably would go from Noank to BI, to Vineyard Haven (long day), to Cuttyhunk (by that point one day on the boat with some quiet might not be so bad), to Newport, to Noank. If you can't get a reservation in BI and intent on leaving on the Saturday of Memorial Day Weekend, then I would consider flipping BI and Newport (that is, go from Noank to Newport, to the Vineyard, to Cuttyhunk, to BI, to Noank). Mind your currents (get Eldridge), on travel days leave in the morning when the wind is light so you get your sea legs in relative calm each day you move, and go have a blast!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I just saw Dan Goldberg’s (the one with the nice signature) excellent reply.. I could have sworn that BI / Cutty was more like 35 and a bit NM but maybe I’m wrong and it just felt like it. Anyhow, the comment about Eldridge is important. You will not see any tricky navigation in these waters. But the currents can be nasty in some places. Plan your trips according to your Eldridge.. Especially if you end up going through Wood’s hole, into Westport or any other tight location.


----------



## danielgoldberg (Feb 9, 2008)

Swesail said:


> I could have sworn that BI / Cutty was more like 35 and a bit NM but maybe I'm wrong and it just felt like it.


You may very well be right. I was going from memory when I wrote the post and quite easily could have gotten that wrong.

_*Daniel Goldberg*_


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

danielgoldberg said:


> ......Martha's Vineyard. Either of Vinyard Haven or Edgartown are great. Plenty of things to do and places to stay. I prefer Edgartown, but that's just my preference. I think the opportunities to go dockside are better at Edgartown too, but I'm not 100% certain. ...


I agree Edgartown is well worth the visit, personally I'd do it by bus from VH as Edgardtown has crowds worthy of Nantucket.

The only slips in Egardtown at the docks behing the shoreside private homes, mostly historic whaling captain houses, slips usually occupied by the owner's vessels and/or Whalers...Of course the public water taxi is quite good.


----------



## nika44 (Feb 11, 2009)

thanks for all the great comments. I have called ahead to Paynes, we spent 30 days in BI on a powerboat last year and they are ready for us for the Memorial Day weekend. It does not sound like Cutty Hunk would be a fit for our son. Woods Hole would be more his kind of place but it does not offer a good midway point. He's not the type to lay on the beach, more the bodyboard surfing type or computer nerd. We like the live bands and night life of BI, we'll see how he does there. He was working last summer and missed BI entirely. I see some suggestions were to go from BI to MV but 10 hours is more time than I want to spend in one day sailing or motorsailing. Does it make sense to stop in South Dartmouth as a midway point to MV from BI? It looks to have a nice village and good restaurants. Any other ideas on a route on the way back from MV. If Point Judith does not offer much I'd rather go to another port. Anything in Narraganset MA, like a town to walk around and get a good dinner? We could probably do the Narraganset to Noank trip in 6-8 hours with the tide?


----------



## SOUNDBOUNDER (Dec 16, 2008)

Martha's Vineyard has an excellent bus service.
We have stayed in Vineyard Haven and taken the bus to Edgartown, Oak Bluffs etc.

Martha's Vineyard Transit Authority

Plus Edgartown has become a lot more tricky now that the ocean has breached the barrier beach at Katama. The currents can be very strong within the harbor.

Wide Breach at Katama Sends Tidal Surge Through Edgartown - 7/4/08 - Vineyard Gazette Online


----------



## craigimass (Feb 23, 2009)

We have a cottage near Newport (Portsmouth) and are pretty familiar with the island.

Unless something really strange happens weather-wise, that time will be too cold for really beaching (for your son, etc.), but there should be plenty to do in the downtown area.

A lot is within walking distance of where you will be docked (the harbor) - you can also buy inexpensive trolley tickets which can be used all day to tour the entire area (get off and on when you want) - this way you can see the Mansions, and the general sights.

You can also easily walk the entire town - or bike if you are so inclined. There are even places to rent motor scooters.

If you want REAL Italian food, try Puerinis on memorial or Mama Luisas on Thames.

The other parts of the island are really nice - the beaches and the farmlands, etc...BUT, you cannot easily get to them unless you have a car. 

We don't plan that far ahead, but if I am down at our cottage I would be glad to give you the one hour tour of some special places by car. If you have interest or other newport area questions, PM me and I'll give you contact info.

Also note that some very good cruising can be had just going up and down Narrangansett bay. You could go up the west passage and then through Mt. Hope Bay and then down the Sakkonet (the eastern inlet to the bay)...there are places up there to dock for the night also - even up as high as Fall River if you want to see the Battleships (see: Battleship Row)....

Aquidneck island has some magical places, but most people never see them because they are in and out quickly (probably true of a lot of places).

Your son might like the Irish pubs, etc. on the wharfs, harbors, etc...although they are not really as alive on Mem. Day as later in the season.


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

I have a good idea, IMHO.

1) Get used to your boat on smaller, more managable sails. And let your family build/rebuild their sea legs at the same time. Go places with a nice restaurant so you wife relearns to love sailing. Focus on the good time, not necessarily the distance.

2) Join 16 other boats (and us!) for Daniel Goldberg's BI to Nantucket rally on Sunday, July 12th. That's right Daniel's been holding out on you. He organizes a rally that we are really looking forward to joining this year. The trip is BI -- Cuttyhunk -- Edgartown (2 nights) -- Nantucket (2 nights). After that everyone is going on their own. We'll be looking for other boats to rally back to BI/Montauk with, maybe direct across the open ocean, if weather is favorable.


----------



## christyleigh (Dec 17, 2001)

As others have mentioned your original plan seemed a bit much. Sailing out of NGBay I've been going to all the places you mentioned alternating them every few years for the last 12 or so during our 2 separate weeks of vacation every summer. My only real "advise" to you would be - Fuel Up !! Before my Nauticat I had a couple Catalinas that were decent sailers but of all those years I only actually got to stricly "sail" a couple times to those various destinations. The winds in this area are just not steady or predictable enough to plan a multi-hop "sailing" vacation in a limited time frame. I always ended up Motor Sailing so...... I bought a Motor Sailor. There were other reasons also, but I do my "sailing" weekends on the bay, for vacation destinations it's Motor Sailing 90 + percent of the time


----------



## SOUNDBOUNDER (Dec 16, 2008)

christyleigh said:


> As others have mentioned your original plan seemed a bit much. Sailing out of NGBay I've been going to all the places you mentioned alternating them every few years for the last 12 or so during our 2 separate weeks of vacation every summer. My only real "advise" to you would be - Fuel Up !! Before my Nauticat I had a couple Catalinas that were decent sailers but of all those years I only actually got to stricly "sail" a couple times to those various destinations. The winds in this area are just not steady or predictable enough to plan a multi-hop "sailing" vacation in a limited time frame. I always ended up Motor Sailing so...... I bought a Motor Sailor. There were other reasons also, but I do my "sailing" weekends on the bay, for vacation destinations it's Motor Sailing 90 + percent of the time


Good point about the fuel.
Also, places like Cuttyhunk have very limited fuel dock hours.
Even in peak summer, it is only open something like 10AM -3PM.


----------



## nika44 (Feb 11, 2009)

I feel like I am planning a world cruise. Between tides, reservations (without knowing the weather) and learning about the various destinations my head is swimming. I think we will bypass Martha's Vineyard, this trip. I was trying to jam it all in while our son was around. It will be too much I think, too.

After all the great advice I am more inclined to spend the first three nights on Block where we can head out for day sails or do the beach, then head out to Newport for two nights, then Woods Hole for two nights and then head back, if the weather is good we go all the way to Noank if not stop, in Pt Judith.

I just ordered a card reader for our Raymarine chip and the CD planner so I can get exact miles on our laptop to plan the trip. Our boat isn't fully commissioned yet so we can't use the GPS. A good point about the water was made -- it will be cold Memorial Day weekend so land activity and Woods Hole seems to offer a lot for our science interested son.

We have a 52 gallon tank, any idea on how many hours/miles that will give us? I remember from my Pearson that most cruises were done motor sailing, the wind was never going in the right direction. I'll need to consider fueling up locations.

I think we will join the group for the sail to BI Nantucket on July 12th. Let me know the details of that. We joined the West Cover Yacht Club, I am hoping we can use the reciprocal privileges at some locations this summer too.


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

As much as i enjoy woods Hole, I have to say that if the choice is one or the other, I would much rather spend two days in Vineyard Haven than in Woods Hole, especially if you have never been to MV. You could see the whole Island by bus in those two days...

The distance is the same. Be sure to try to schedule a liesurely lunch stop for Hadley harbor.


----------



## nika44 (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks, good to know. How far is the trip from Newport to MV, our boat cruises I am told at about 7 knots.


----------



## christyleigh (Dec 17, 2001)

I'd second the fool on the comparison of MV to WH. If you can maintain the 7kts or at least 6+ you should have no problem Newport to Vineyard Haven in a fairly long day.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Second stopping in Hadley Harbor. 


sailingfool said:


> As much as i enjoy woods Hole, I have to say that if the choice is one or the other, I would much rather spend two days in Vineyard Haven than in Woods Hole, especially if you have never been to MV. You could see the whole Island by bus in those two days...
> 
> The distance is the same. Be sure to try to schedule a liesurely lunch stop for Hadley harbor.


----------



## danielgoldberg (Feb 9, 2008)

Bene505 said:


> Daniel Goldberg's BI to Nantucket rally on Sunday, July 12th. That's right Daniel's been holding out on you. He organizes a rally that we are really looking forward to joining this year. The trip is BI -- Cuttyhunk -- Edgartown (2 nights) -- Nantucket (2 nights). After that everyone is going on their own. We'll be looking for other boats to rally back to BI/Montauk with, maybe direct across the open ocean, if weather is favorable.


Just to make sure there's no confusion here, this is not a "rally" like the Bermuda thing. Not at all. I am a member of a small yacht club called Sheldrake Yacht Club, and this year I find myself the victim of being in charge of the Club Cruise, the itinerary for which Brad sets out above. It's very low key, very casual, not all that organized, nothing "required" or anything like that (and if it turns into something like that my wife will kill me because she just wants to chill on this trip).

Anyway, so far we have something like 12 to 15 boats that are going. I can't even remember frankly. The "fleet" gathers on BI on Sunday, July 12, and we head out from there, all depending very seriously on weather (as I told the club members, be prepared for a club cruise to Oyster Bay if the weather dictates). If you would like to come along, you are more than welcome, just PM me and I'll give you some info. Or Brad, if you're inclined, feel free to post the details re: mooring reservations and such; I just don't have the time at the moment, but none of it is secret or exclusionary, and frankly, Sheldrake is looking for members, so anyone interested in participating would be most welcome. And just so you all know, Sheldrake is a non-profit paper club without a clubhouse or facility (burned down many years ago), so the dues is very modest, something like $75/year (again, I can't remember offhand).


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

Here's most of the email from Dan....


Block Island. There usually is plenty of room to anchor, though Saturday night is the most crowded time to be there. Also, the holding ground is not the greatest, so if weather rolls through you need to be pretty vigilant. Not just for your own boat, but you need to be mindful of other folks who likely will drag. It’s a common occurrence at Block. My personal preference at Block is to take one of the town moorings, but they’re first-come-first-serve.

Cuttyhunk. The anchorage in the inner harbor is small, so it’s all a question of how crowded it will be inside. The moorings in the inner harbor also are first-come-first-serve. The outer harbor is fine for anchoring, but only in very settled weather. If there is any kind of wind from anything other than the south or southwest, the anchorage is very rolly. All a question of your tolerance I guess.

Edgartown. You no longer can anchor in the inner harbor there, with one exception I’ll come to. The anchorage now is along the northern beach of Chappaquiddick (might be spelling that wrong). If the wind is out of the south, southwest, or west, it’s fine, but from other directions it really is not tenable. Supposedly, if the wind is out of the north, the Harbor Master will open sections of Katama Bay for anchoring. I’ve not experienced this myself, so no guaranty if that’s true. Also, keep in mind that since the breach in Katama Bay, the current even in the inner harbor is pretty fierce. It used to be that anchoring in Katama Bay was one of the highlights of Edgartown, but alas, no more.

Nantucket. There is a great anchorage behind what is called First Point. The holding is good, the water is not too deep, and it’s fairly protected from just about all directions. The only negative is that it’s a haul to get into town. If you have a dink that doesn’t plane, it will be a long and wet ride to shore. But, if you have a RIB with an outboard that will get you up, it’s fine.

So that’s my info on the anchorages. Just so you have it, in case it contains anything useful, I’m attaching a Power Point presentation I gave to our club about the cruise.

If you have any questions, please don’t be shy. Otherwise, I’m sure we’ll chat over Sailnet/Anything Sailing, and once we get closer to the date we’ll touch base to make sure we all hook up.

Again, so glad you’re coming along!

Best,

Dan


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm going to post the powerpoint presentation as a separate thread.

Regards


----------



## nika44 (Feb 11, 2009)

I looked at the itinerary for the July 12th trip. It looks like we'd need a dinghy and we are not ready to buy one this year. We may meet up with you guys in Block Island though as you pass through.

I have been waiting for the car reader for your Raymarine e80, we got the platinum chip and I've been wanting to plot our courses distance wise to make some firmer plans. Right now it looks like we will be in Block Island on 5/23, 5/24 and 5/25 leaving for Newport on the morning of 5/26. We'll leave for South Dartmouth on 5/27 and for MV on 5/28, head back and leave for Cutty Hunk on 5/29, Point Judith on 5/30 and Noank on 5/31, of course with this kind of schedule the weather may make us change our plans and we may have to skip MV this trip. I don't want to do more than 3-5 hours a day of motor sailing/sailing. South Dartmouth seem a little out of the way but like a nice one night destination.

If anyone plans to be in any of these ports on the same dates let me know so we can hook up.

How many of you have two anchors on board.? Do we need another for this trip? We got a 45 Lb Delta Lewmar plow type anchor. I want to buy a second for back up - a smaller Fortress, but again am needing to curb our spending. It's all adding up fast. If the consensus is we really should I shall have to.

Any big difference between Boat US and Sea Tow for the area we sail in?


----------



## mdidriksen (Aug 16, 2008)

FYI, Cuttyhunk to Old Harbor in BI is 34 NM. Add another 4 NM or so to get around into Great Salt Pond.


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

nika44 said:


> How many of you have two anchors on board.? Do we need another for this trip? We got a 45 Lb Delta Lewmar plow type anchor. I want to buy a second for back up - a smaller Fortress, but again am needing to curb our spending. It's all adding up fast. If the consensus is we really should I shall have to.


You absolutely need a second anchor!! What are you going to do if your only anchor gets fouled on something or the rode gets cut by someone's prop and you have to abandon it? A Fortress is a good backup to the Delta you have.


----------



## SOUNDBOUNDER (Dec 16, 2008)

I have a plow, but keep a Danforth as a backup.


----------



## Bene323hfxns (Feb 2, 2009)

Nika 44, I hope I am not being too forward, but I must admit I can't imagine cruising without a dink. Why have you not bought a dinghy to go with your new boat? This really limits your cruising options, and dockage / marina slips add cost to your cruising budget. Furthermore, a tender will allow you to do a lot of exploring to places you can't get to with your boat. Given what you have dropped close to $250K on your new B40, $1200-1500 for a tender would seem like a good investment. 

We bought a new B323 last year after not having a bought for a few years, and I assure you it comes back pretty quickly. I would make sure you get out three or four times before then, and make sure you know how to use your chart plotter. On our delivery passage - about 70 miles, our chart plotter wasn't working (it turned out we had the night palette on-too dark to read in the sun), and we had to do everything the old fashion way which is obviously more stressful. That was our second sail on the new bought, and I kinda wish I had had it out a few more times, just to get used to the plotter, the autohelm, etc. I don't know they area that you are cruising, but I would make sure that you get out and get comfortable on a couple of 2-3 hour sails before taking something like this on. It will answer a lot of questions that you don't want to have to figure out when you are 15 miles from land. Its just my two cents though.


----------



## Bene323hfxns (Feb 2, 2009)

Our main anchor is a plow, and we have a back-up danforth.


----------



## Bene323hfxns (Feb 2, 2009)

The second anchor is something that you might be able to pick-up second hand.


----------



## Bene323hfxns (Feb 2, 2009)

There is a whole host of things that me and my family were hoping to add to our boat this year (geneker, adjustable back-stay, etc.) that we have put on hold due to finances, but a second anchor is a must for this kind of cruise.


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

I have a 45 pound CQR on one roller (125 feet of chain) and a 45 pound Bruce on another roller (20 feet of chain, hefty nylon rode).

I also have a 40 pound Danforth in the forepeak cabin. It's lashed in pretty tight. For this upcoming (coastal cruising) season I'm moving the Danforth to another location, maybe in the rear quadrant area. We can get at it if we really need it, and it won't be (literally) under foot.

I'm also looking to buy a spare nylon rode, maybe 300 feet that can also be used with a sea anchor (when I get one). I'm planning to upgrade the 45 pound CQR to a bigger Rocna, when funds allow. And finally, planning to convert the short-ish nylong rode that's on the end of the chain to a much longer nylon rode. The anchor locker has a lot of room in it.

Sepatately, I have 6 (yes six) 100 pound Danforth-looking anchors that I'm looking to get rid of. (They aren't on the boat.) Was going to create a multi-anchor mooring with them.


----------



## nika44 (Feb 11, 2009)

All this information is great. I wish I had had sailnet 12 years ago.

We will definitely get a dinghy and will be on the lookout this summer for one a the end of the season. If we spend as much time in Block Island as we did last summer we were going to bring over our 18 jetboat on a trailer and leave it there for the summer. We were going to use that for wakeboarding, clamming and fluke fishing. The dinghy is another thing to research -- how big, what kind of bottom rigid or inflatable, what size horsepower etc. As I recall, the Achilles dinghy I had got us pretty wet. I just have had too much going on to get serious about it now. We'll have to get by without this year and use the launch services, if on a mooring. If something comes along and I have been looking for used, we may buy sooner.

I had not considered a backup Danforth, I kind of though the Fortress was the way to go, less weight for the same holding power. Since it will need to be stored in the cockpit locker --hauling up a Danforth 25 anchor (the size we'd need for out boat) seems a bit large. The Fortress is 15 lbs. Any comments on which we should consider. How much chain and rode do you put on the back up anchor? I've looked at used anchors, they are asking the same as Defender's new price.

Good point about a shakeout sail. We shall have two days, the weekend of 5/8 to make sure all systems are working. Fortunately we'll have our MIT computer engineering grad, son, on board on the shakeout trip and the 10 day long vacation. He helped us figure out all our Garmin equipment on our last boat, a power boat, about 5 minutes after turning it on. without ever opening a manual. He's amazing with electronics. I would not attempt this first trip, this soon, without him. He's the one that wants this jam packed itinerary from port to port. He'll be gone except for a weekend or two this summer so I am indulging him.


----------



## nk235 (Apr 8, 2007)

Nika - Wanted to start off by saying that you and your family will absolutely love this trip and I am very excited for you. So far I have made 2 trips in the past 2 years out east to Block Island and surrounding cruising grounds and have absolutely loved it. The first year I did it on my little 25' sloop and learned a lot. Just last summer I did a similar trip on my Morgan 323 and went a little further up to Newport. If you want to check out a post I did of it last year here it is:

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/cruis...uise-through-li-sound-newport.html#post360841

As for the planning - I know what you mean. When I first did it I felt like there was so much to research and know in regards to tides, current, markers, harbors, etc. But once you do it one time it will be much easier the second and so forth. Also I would highly recommend a dingy. The first year we went to block we didn't have one and had to rely on the tender which isn't bad. Its actually fun riding around in it and getting to check out some of the other boats in the harbor up close and personal as the tender picks the owners up. On the other hand, having a dingy is very fun for block as it is like the little car that takes you back and forth between land and the mother ship. We did a harbor tour each night to check out all the boats. Also with a dingy you have the options of landing anywhere - Dingy beach, the Oar/BI Boat Basin, Pains, Champlins, etc. We were there with 3 different boats, 1 at Champlins, myself at BI Boat Basin and another on the hook so the Dingy was essential to get to and from each other.

Now in terms of anchoring in the Great Salt Pont, we did it the entire time 2 years ago and for only 2 days just this last summer. Its great when the weather is calm and you are out there under the stars surrounded by hundreds of great boats and people with the anchor lights making it seem like a floating village. However the first year we went the weather got bad and our boat as well as plenty of others dragged and the night was pretty scary. My buddy and I wound up staying up the whole night while the others we were with went to sleep. After dragging we were too afraid of not having an anchor watch. Last year I made reservations for BI Boat Basin way in advance. We spent the first 2 nights on the hook and then 3 more at the dock. My thoughts were that it was my 1 week vacation and if the weather was bad I would rather sleep tight knowing I was secured to the dock and didn't have to worry about others dragging into me. If you do anchor the center of the Great Salt Pong is very deep so try to stay to the outer edges. Also keep an ear out for Andiamo in the morning!

Anyway I wish you luck with it. I should be making a similar trip again 2nd week in August this year.


----------



## OasisII (Dec 25, 2007)

Nika:

I believe that we had chatted earlier when you were looking for a marina. You are at Spicers? I am next door at NSY. I have an extra dink if you would like to borrow it for the trip. I am planning on bringing it to the marina in a few weeks. It is a 8 foot Sumner sailing dink with oars. I can't decide if I want to sell it or not. It is fun to have around the mooring field. Don't think that it is right for you long term, but for the trip it is better than nothing.

If interested, PM me. It would be great to meet you as well. You can often find me at the little bakery in Noank on the way to the marina. Julie bakes the best muffins!!!

Mike


----------



## SOUNDBOUNDER (Dec 16, 2008)

OasisII said:


> Nika:
> 
> I believe that we had chatted earlier when you were looking for a marina. You are at Spicers? I am next door at NSY. I have an extra dink if you would like to borrow it for the trip. I am planning on bringing it to the marina in a few weeks. It is a 8 foot Sumner sailing dink with oars. I can't decide if I want to sell it or not. It is fun to have around the mooring field. Don't think that it is right for you long term, but for the trip it is better than nothing.
> 
> ...


I love that little bakery. I always pick up a paper at Carsons and then have my coffee outside the bakery.


----------

